# Bad Boy Zero Turn Mower - Sad Shape



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Here's my other thread on the same mower:
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/bad-boy-spindle-pulley.39495/#post-279869

Background for this new problem:
Brother (older) was 'helping' mow area for 4th of July gathering.
Ran the mower over some very deep ruts, probably going to fast and then something 'bad' happened.
Said he thinks he broke the clutch.
Told him I'd come look at it.

Just got back from looking at it. 
Oh Lordy... this is gonna be expensive.

Symptoms:
Middle brother that normally uses it went with me to try starting it.
It is in the white barn (thank goodness).
Arms out so the brake is on.
Double check that the hand brake is also on so it won't move.
PTO was off (blades not moving).
Turns the switch. Wouldn't start.
Choked it.
Turned the switch and the dang thing didn't honor the brakes.
Immediately started moving.
Going to the left.
He immediately turned the switch off to stop it.

Problem:
1. It was moving with the 'handles wide brake should have been engaged' AND the smaller hand pull brake in the Brake position .... it should not have moved.
2. It only moved to the left, no matter what you did with the handles.

Diagnosis:
Is this a clutch problem?
Is this a brake problem?
Is this a transmission problem?
Is this an axle problem?

Since it is a death trap now, I have to fix it and will be replacing the bearings in the spindles. That seems to be less expensive rather than replacing the entire spindle. (Oh my doesn't she sound confident .... can't you hear the brass section ... ta da da dump ti da!)

Somebody want to clue me in on my next move other than searching google and getting too many false hits.

JW


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Not familiar with Bad Boy but am with Z turn in general. I would first look at the linkage from handles to the drives checking for bent or disconnected linkage. Those ruts may have caused some damage especially to the right side drive.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep especially when mowing rough terrain stuff vibrates loose. If it happened that quick its definitely something bent, broke, or come loose. With the moles, tree roots above ground, etc mowers take a beating.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Jack up the rear tires and start it. Whichever wheel turns the fastest is the side with linkage problem (probably right). Might want to adjust the park brake linkage while you've go it jacked up and hook the seat switch back up, if it started with nobody on it.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

and if it takes off to the left it probably involves the rt motor pulling.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

We are doing our 4th of July celebration this weekend (yes I know, after 4th of July..lol).

I did a visual check and fondled all the lines. Everything seems like it is located where it is supposed to be and still in position.

The hydraulic releases work properly.

After disengaging and re-engaging the hydrostatic release, it seemed to have no problem steering and began honoring the braking again.
HOWEVER
As soon as the PTO was engaged to start the blades, it would die.

Forward and Reverse are fine.

Looks like this is a spindle job.

I gave my older brother the choice of how he wanted to handle it.
Do it himself and estate would pay for parts
or
HE could pay to have it fixed.

I'm another month away before my finger on my dominant hand is supposed to be working again and out of the splint/physical therapy stage. So I'm opting out of the repair for another month. I can just see me trying to do this left-handed and winding up with some problem on the other hand. (no offense to left-handed folks intended).

JW


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

If the brake adjustment is off that safety might be whats killing the engine when the pto is engaged.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

There are normally only two wires that actually apply 12V power to the PTO clutch. All other wires work on the GROUND side through the safety switches. The "Hot" set of pins on the PTO switch is tied to the parking brake switch through the starter relay. If the PTO switch is ON, without the parking brake set, the starter relay won't engage. This is the 12V side coming from the S terminal on the key switch. The S terminal pin on the key switch is the one that gets 12V in the spring-loaded position. Another set of pins is usually tied to the magneto "kill wire" through the seat switch. This works on the GROUND side of the circuit. If the PTO switch is ON, and the machine is running without the seat switch being CLOSED from the pressure of someone on the seat, it grounds the magneto(s) and kills the engine. Sounds like what's happening in your case....


----------

